
Hopscotch – easy product tours by LinkedIn - jmduke
http://linkedin.github.io/hopscotch/#what-is
======
liquidcool
Interesting. If you've ever signed up for patio11's free training video, he
talks a bit about how product tours gave a big bump in conversions:

[https://training.kalzumeus.com/](https://training.kalzumeus.com/)

~~~
jacobwcarlson
> Give me (Patrick McKenzie -- patio11) your email and get the rest of it,
> totally free. (This advice has lead to 20%~100% increases in sales at 3
> companies, and normally I charge five figures for it.)

That sounds both scientific and like a great deal, the very definition of
legit. I'm signing up.

------
jackschultz
That's very cool, but also very complicated. I created a demo for my app
recently[1] and I used intro.js[2]. It was very simple and only involved you
changing html tags. This seems way more customizable, but also might be
overkill. Still cool though.

[1][http://www.streakflow.com/demo](http://www.streakflow.com/demo)
[2][http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.io/intro.js/)

------
darth_aardvark
I worked at linkedin last summer, and I remember seeing a project exactly like
this at one of the hackday presentation. It's nice to see that it turned into
something.

------
Bjoern
Thank you for all the great work! Good to see more Open Source about this.
(Apache licensed)

There is much more out there in the same spirit, here is a short collection of
the alternatives:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5427851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5427851)

\- jQuery Impromptu
[http://trentrichardson.com/Impromptu/](http://trentrichardson.com/Impromptu/)

\- Zurb Joyride
[http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html)

\- Intro.js (js only)
[http://usablica.github.com/intro.js/](http://usablica.github.com/intro.js/)

\- Bootstro.js -
[http://clu3.github.com/bootstro.js/](http://clu3.github.com/bootstro.js/)

\- pageguide.js -
[http://tracelytics.github.com/pageguide/](http://tracelytics.github.com/pageguide/)

\- chardin.js -
[http://heelhook.github.com/chardin.js/?hn](http://heelhook.github.com/chardin.js/?hn)

------
falseboolean
Foundation already did this with Joyride -- and is a much simpler plugin.
What's different about this one?
[http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html](http://foundation.zurb.com/docs/components/joyride.html)

~~~
fourstar
Joyride is good. Hopscotch is being used as a component already on LinkedIn,
and it was part of an incubator project which is the reason for the (public)
announcement and reason to open-source it
([http://engineering.linkedin.com/incubator/creating-
product-t...](http://engineering.linkedin.com/incubator/creating-product-
tours-hopscotch))

------
jasonlotito
So, this [1] happens for me on Safari Version 6.0.5 (8536.30.1) and FF 24.0.
Not sure if anyone involved reads this. If not, I'll post a bug report.

1\.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fskploj3t0z4gw5/ocd.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fskploj3t0z4gw5/ocd.png)

~~~
fourstar
What is happening, exactly?

~~~
jasonlotito
Sorry. The reply to yours is correct. It's not centered. For me, this was so
glaringly obvious and distracting.

------
benregn
Are there any product tour libraries that can detect interaction with the
application being presented?

------
1945
This must be the fifth "touring" library I've seen. Stop it..

